# no sound in browser



## canard (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm getting a wierd problem with my internet browser theres no sound
but it's not my speakers everything else works

i've tried a regedit solution that didnt work

i've looked in the mixer and when a video is playing mozilla isn't showing up could this be it?

any help would be much appreciated
thanks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

in msie, go to tools, internet options, click on advanced tab, scroll down to multimedia and make sure play sound in web pages is selected. Also try deleting the files in your temporary internet folder.


----------



## canard (Dec 2, 2007)

sobeit666 said:


> in msie, go to tools, internet options, click on advanced tab, scroll down to multimedia and make sure play sound in web pages is selected. Also try deleting the files in your temporary internet folder.


sorry i forgot to mention i tried that in IE (all the boxes were ticked)and i primarily use firefox
ill try deleting my temporary files


----------

